# G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO Reviewed on AMD



## EnJoY (Dec 25, 2009)

*Chew** has a new review he has posted today at the TechREACTION forums.  The kit on the review table was the *G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO*, which as the part number implies is part of G.Skill’s new ECO line of memory geared towards ultra low voltage for added longevity and power savings.

Chew* mentions in the review that the sticks were tricky at first but after some trial and error, he was able to get some good results out of them.





​Here are some of the highlights:

*CAS 7 on Gigabyte*




*CAS 6 on Asus*



*
Check out the Full Review @ the TechREACTION.net forums for all the details.*
.
..
...
....
.....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 24, 2010)

jalyst said:


> So what's the consensus on these, are they decent OC'rs for 2x 2GB PC3-12800 parts?
> Also if you under-clock them below stock, can you get tighter timings, & can they run on even less voltage?
> 
> I mostly want to run at stock or under-clock w/tighter timings....
> ...



For all questions/points you had mentioned they will have to be all trial and error. I foresee these running just fine @ 1333+ CL6. What you get for underclocking/tightening will have to be dependent on motherbaord used. Say for instance mine loves bandwith whereas a different board same chipset may love tighter timings lower bandwith. It will be tough for someone to give you a straight answer for what you are asking. Although I see them as a good option.


----------



## jalyst (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess you're right....
I need to hear from people who've tried them on GA-H57M-USB3 or P7H55D-M EVO, the same CPU, & a similar PSU.
Has anyone with a similar set-up had good success with F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO or similar gskill?

So what's the consensus on these, are they decent OC'rs for 2x 2GB PC3-12800 parts?
Also if you under-clock them below stock, can you get tighter timings, & can they run on even less voltage?

I mostly want to run at stock or under-clock w/tighter timings....
But on the rare occasion that I game, a decent OC (not hard-core) would be nice too!

Not sure I'd have quite as much luck as others with a GA-H57M-USB3 though 
I believe the memory controller on the Clarkdale's (I'm getting Core i3-530) reverts back to the Core micro-architecture.
And of course a lot depends on the board and it's BIOS....

Any thoughts/advice on this or other g.skill RAM greatly appreciated!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

I ran a set on my UD6/i5 750. They ran ok stock and at spec'd volts, but didnt OC or tighten down much when I played with them. Then again it isnt really designed to run on a performance rig now is it


----------



## jalyst (Feb 25, 2010)

good point, it's only marketed as 2x 2gb 1600mhz at fairly tight timings, & at lower voltage than usual. 

Some are reporting 1800Mhz+ OC, or 6-6-6-18 timings at stock, if I can get either I'd be very happy. 
But they're on p55 + lynnfield, I'll be using h55/7 + clarkdale, so my results may not be as good 

I mostly want to run at stock with tight timings or even under-clocked slightly.
It's for a HEPC, on rare occasions I may want to OC, when/if I buy a discrete gaming card.


----------



## jalyst (Feb 25, 2010)

Great review here..... 
The more I read, the more I'm thinking its perfect for my needs.
Doesn't seem to be anyone else in the market doing this *yet*!



sneekypeet said:


> I ran a set on my UD6/i5 750. They ran ok stock and at spec'd volts, but didnt OC or tighten down much when I played with them. Then again it isnt really designed to run on a performance rig now is it



Any recommendations yourself? 
I'm more interested in low voltage/timings at stock or under-clock, but decent OC is still important (mad OC's isn't necessary)

I'm not expecting them to OC as well as the PI, TD, or RJ (what the heck's the difference between those three anyway, why so many?), but it'd be nice if they still OC'd decently.

More importantly for me ....
Can they run at lower voltages/timings at stock or when under-clocked, than the other sticks?


----------



## jalyst (Mar 2, 2010)

sneekypeet or Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## jalyst (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmm, dead thread I guess... 
No one want to offer a few (helpful) thoughts?


----------

